# Marksman FIREBALL!



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

Nobody on hear has talked about this Slingshot and in my opinion its one of the best single slot slingshots I have ever shot. The ergonomics are great i have two one with a. Adaptecter sight glued for a righty and one without. I shoot the one with 3/4 cut .03 latex and the bands have lasted way longer than my whamo with.the.sam setup to be honest i thought that black plastic was gonna give way but it hasn't anyway neat Old Slingshot.


----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)




----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

They still make that slingshot ?

wll


----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

wll said:


> They still make that slingshot ?
> 
> wll


No they made them in the 70s and the flat banded model was dropped for a tubed model which might have been better because everybody I talk to says marksmans factory flat bands stank. Oh Flatband told me the early ones are brown plastic(cool) but i youll see them on ebay every now and then.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

SlingshotBill said:


> wll said:
> 
> 
> > They still make that slingshot ?
> ...


Thanks, just wondering.

wll


----------

